# ESSEX GRINGO Cannabis Strain



## grinutzgo (Apr 11, 2013)

GRINGO... Essex's newest, most demanded clone only strain - this could be the next exodus cheese in terms
of popularity!!!

It's been about for a few years now, naturally it's taken this time to make itself known, being 
passed amoungst scores and scores of Essex cannabis growers. It originally comes from the Mayland area of
Essex as far as i can work out, but its now made its way all over Essex & a few samples even further afeild, demanding 
some very high prices for properly grown/dried and cured buds.

It's meant to be a cheese/haze pheno, i dont know how true this is, i can beleive it though. This isnt stinky on the cheese level,
or even psycosis cheese... this stuff STINKS when growing! You get a very oldskool skunk smell even from veg, during flowering these lovely plants
go through a few changes in smell, from sweet to sweet and skunky, almost turning slightly sour, STRONG skunk/cheese smell, with a strong 
wet PVA glue smell by week 9 of flower. By week 10 - 11 in soil the Gringo is ready for harvest. The first wiff is pure SKUNK
cheese pong, and then the pva glue background smell comes through as an undertone. If you dont rub the plant, it has a slight
apple smell. The overtone being major skunk cheese. When dried and cured it smells very pungently when ground up, skunky, 
earthy, very strong liquorice sweet fruit smells. 
In my educated opinion the Gringo is indica dominant plant (around 60%) but grows with a sativa style leaf, very bushey growth with great bud sites, even
the lower buds can put on some serious weight! The effect when mature is definatly indica
in the main. - This strain is good for medical use, it's particually good for treating depression, appetite problems, chronic nerve pain
(internal nerve pain) muscle spasms and inflamation (good for arthritis, gout) 


The clones root easily within the first week. Then the clones are placed under 250watt white/blue CFL for another week or so. 
As soon as the root ball is established you get explosive growth in the vegative phase, when switching to 12/12 it takes around 1 week to respond 
to the photoperiod change and doesnt stretch too much. It is a 10 week flower strain (in soil, organically) - it's a big yeilder, hard 
dense nuggets, lots of small super crystally bud leaves to make good trim from (hash, oil, bubble hash, cannabutter) but with a great
calyx to leaf ratio.


I beleive this new clone only strain could easily be a big hitter with everyone, even on the other side of the pond. 
I love skunk, cheese, and all the oldskool road kill skunk smells, cat piss smells etc... this strain has abit of them all. 


If you live in Essex, England and you smoke, you almost certainly would of heard of 
the strain "Gringo!" This is a good strain for first timers as it can take the usual
mistakes - high temps, over watering (not underwatering) and is very good at resisting mold/mildew. The plants structure from
clone is extrmely robust, excellent branching, but DOES need some tying up at the end of flowering because this is 
from clone (and the seeds will be too) it has inherenty weak stems for the weight of the buds. You can also grow these small -
root the clones, veg for a week and bang it onto 12/12, even with less than good grow conditions you'll be pulling off more than 
auto cannabis strains - over 35G when dry from each mature miniture plant. We reccomend a good 4 week vegative phase for best yeilds. 




I've put this together to quickly document the new English clone only strain called "Gringo" which is a fast growing, 
heavy yeilding very smelly cannabis strain. Now there is accurate information about the strain, its growth habbits, its large 
potential and some pictures. I hope google will pick this up, and i hope people will be directed here for any "Gringo cannabis enquiries" - 
apart from two other website forum threads asking about it, theres nothing online about this brilliant strain. Well.. Now there is! 

Keep a look and listen out, this might be the next big thing!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 28, 2013)

Well am getting a bag dropeed off later so we will see what its like lol


----------



## shawnybizzle (Aug 28, 2013)

On read up sound the mutts nuts mate bit a gringo aye Lol


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Aug 28, 2013)

Light bleach?

Slack with the Nitrogen more like.


----------



## stickyfingers1977 (Sep 1, 2013)

Gimme gimme gimme how can I get a couple of clones ?


----------



## Boozle (Jan 11, 2015)

You still here bro?


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 4, 2015)

More info on this,passed onto me from a friend seems Gringo is either a strain called "moonflower" (A11xC99) that was re-named at some point or was/is a strain in seed form from USA being passed off as someone elses work namely OG Ringo by Sohum seeds, not sure how true these claims are but worth a mention lol

@ghb thought you might wanna read as well


----------



## petlar (May 5, 2015)

sounds good i hope there's plenty of clones floating around
i wouldn't mind giving these a run if i can get hold of it.


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

petlar said:


> sounds good i hope there's plenty of clones floating around
> i wouldn't mind giving these a run if i can get hold of it.


It literally seems to be confined to the Essex area as far as im aware, mo-one more than 30miles away seems to have heard of it lol, also its only me n GHB on this site that have it as far as im aware,


----------



## petlar (May 5, 2015)

ya lucky bugger  im only next door in (suffolk)


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

petlar said:


> sounds good i hope there's plenty of clones floating around
> i wouldn't mind giving these a run if i can get hold of it.


Well, hang around long enough in the UK thread an ya never know the fairy may pay you a visit at some point in the future


----------



## Boozle (May 5, 2015)

https://db.tt/gJqrofWj Still the tastiest thing ive ever come across
Hope yours is doing well.


----------



## Boozle (May 5, 2015)

Yeah and i dont reckon its a c99 cross though it aint impossible. Im more likely to go with the cheese and mexican haze cross. But i bet a load of stories get made up of its origin U.S.A one being the most unbelievable. And in essex alot of people call gringo grekko. but they are 2 different strains


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Boozle said:


> Yeah and i dont reckon its a c99 cross though it aint impossible. Im more likely to go with the cheese and mexican haze cross. But i bet a load of stories get made up of its origin U.S.A one being the most unbelievable. And in essex alot of people call gringo grekko. but they are 2 different strains


Yeah the cheese x haze is the direction im leaning as well but must be a fairly short flowering haze to keep it at a 8-9 week flower


----------



## Boozle (May 5, 2015)

Yeah, i think i would be crazy to say that the cheese genetics are not in there, which leads me to think any u.s.a claim is void as gringo has been around longer than the U.S have been fuckin with cheese.
im working with gringo crosses and one pheno that comes out i suspect is very like the non cheese parent (no cheese dankness in there at all) it looks like mexican haze from the pics of it i have seen. Hope you find a space to keep running it long time. I think it makes the uk unique ive hunted for something close in dam a few times. Uk have something special with that strain. Smashes alot cup winners ive
tried. All the best bruv


----------



## Boozle (May 5, 2015)

@petlar Hope you find a cut. Its worth goin out your way for


----------



## R1b3n4 (May 5, 2015)

Boozle said:


> Yeah, i think i would be crazy to say that the cheese genetics are not in there, which leads me to think any u.s.a claim is void as gringo has been around longer than the U.S have been fuckin with cheese.
> im working with gringo crosses and one pheno that comes out i suspect is very like the non cheese parent (no cheese dankness in there at all) it looks like mexican haze from the pics of it i have seen. Hope you find a space to keep running it long time. I think it makes the uk unique ive hunted for something close in dam a few times. Uk have something special with that strain. Smashes alot cup winners ive
> tried. All the best bruv


You got any info/pics on these crosses in a thread anywhere out of interest?


----------



## petlar (May 5, 2015)

thank's boozle me to


----------



## Boozle (May 5, 2015)

https://db.tt/yFzTn6cI https://db.tt/qnpqjlwO A quick handfull of my fav pheno, she is candy kush express x gringo and where she is 8 weeks she is alot more candy kush than gringo. I want to bc to the cut again with this pheno. Gonna roll one up now. the smell of this one while growing is so sweet. I bought quite a bit of gringo over a year ago that had mature seeds in, i asked my pal what else was in the room, when i smelt the candy kush smell on flowers from the gringo pips i knew what i was playing with


----------



## Boozle (May 5, 2015)

One plant from the gringo pips come out smelling like a top lemon think it must of been pollinated by an ammy lem or slh too but i cant find out now. As all the pips where created by a hermed room the pips where all fem so ive out crossed all the best pheno's to a nice male sleestack and kept the pips i plan on cubing them back to the gringo cut bcx4 so they are 90% gringo with a hint of either lemz or candy kush. @R1b3n4 btw the crosses are nice but the original cut kills everything dead. best strain in my 16 years of smoking


----------



## Bigbudpod (Jul 13, 2015)

I've also got gringo it's a new batch only went in last week


----------



## calzone (Sep 12, 2016)

just picked up some of this from my mate but it can't be the real deal, pretty average smoke at best tbh.


----------



## arsenal69 (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm in Essex I'm going to get a oz of this now hopefully it' bang on


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Nov 25, 2017)

every time ihave grown 11 or.c99 i find is great the first week or less..
more like the first joint then the brain figures it fast for some reason out and its forgettable..but lemony tasty

......cheese is one stinky girl though


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 25, 2017)

R1b3n4 said:


> It literally seems to be confined to the Essex area as far as im aware, mo-one more than 30miles away seems to have heard of it lol, also its only me n GHB on this site that have it as far as im aware,



We've had this around here. Jus a tad farther west. Still east coast. Buts going around as Essex OG. Super Dank smelling. And hints of old skool cheese. I've not smoked it. But have seen it and smelled it. My state touches maryland and virginia. You can figure it out lol. But keep it to yourself please. We are non medical


----------



## arsenal69 (Nov 26, 2017)

So I got it yesterday the taste is nice stinks to are very good smoke nice condensed buds


----------

